
Harvard Researchers Apply Deep Generative Models to Inverse Molecular Design - trcytony
https://medium.com/syncedreview/harvard-university-of-toronto-researchers-apply-deep-generative-models-to-inverse-molecular-c793f49b333a
======
mostafab
there is nothing new in this paper, and I already wrote about it here:
[https://medium.com/the-ai-lab/artificial-intelligence-in-
dru...](https://medium.com/the-ai-lab/artificial-intelligence-in-drug-
discovery-is-overhyped-examples-from-astrazeneca-harvard-315d69a7f863)

